# The Pornification of the Pulpit... MCTS Blog



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 13, 2009)

- The Pornification of the Pulpit - Phil Johnson at the Shepherd’s Conference



> The Pornification of the Pulpit - Phil Johnson at the Shepherd’s Conference
> 
> * Posted by Barcelou
> * March 13, 2009
> ...


----------



## turmeric (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice! Thanks, Randy! So we should be getting something more like Sproul and Macarthur, less like Driscoll, but not a seminary theology lecture either. That makes sense.


----------



## Rich Barcellos (Mar 13, 2009)

I am not against utilizing cultural buzz words for communication effectiveness. I am against "silly talk" and "coarse jesting" as Paul says in Ephesians 5:4. The silly talk and couarse jesting of that passage refer to sexual things.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks Rich.


----------



## T.U.L.I.P. TYLER (Mar 17, 2009)

very good stuff that needs to be said more!!


----------

